# Whudda fuh?!



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, what happened here? Who here is still left?

Bulerias? Anyone?!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

wat


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Bluerias still goes on.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't see you before. =3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

Is ANYONE here from when I was? AndyB? Anybody!?

I'm guessing the huge influx of members was due to the release of Animal Crossing: City Folk?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

AndyB goes on as well.

And yes, the release of City Folk caused a lot more members to appear.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

There's like... six thousand members now? Jesus Christ. I joined in 2005. My God that I don't believe in.


----------



## stand (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah andyB, jeremy gabby and bulerias 


oh well :0 welcome back!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep we all came along time ago! Now there are new TBT celeberties!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

No kidding. I don't know anybody anymore. Introduce yourselves.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> There's like... six thousand members now? Jesus Christ. I joined in 2005. My God that I don't believe in.


=3


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2009)

FABIOOOOOOOOOOOO
HI...
I'm stil here... strangley. ^_______^
omg... a face i want to see again, came back


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You joined this month. You have 57.2 posts a day? Wow.

Things have changed.


----------



## stand (Feb 27, 2009)

THERE you go ANDYB


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> FABIOOOOOOOOOOOO
> HI...
> I'm stil here... strangley. ^_______^
> omg... a face i want to see again, came back


Hey, man! *Whew*

How are things here? In the anarchy that I left them in, or is everything back in order?


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess so. Welcome back! =3


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say any that you left...
Only those of the ACCF flood.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Meh, I'm Nikoking.  A stupid Member who is typical and plain.  Also, known as the Biggest Nintendo Nerd on other Nintendo forums.  Nice to meet ya.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm hollisterx2. I'll be seen mostly in the Auction House. People say I can't lose to an auction which *isn't* true. XD Nice to meet you! =3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

I _do_ have Animal Crossing: City Folk, but I've only played it for maybe three hours or so, total. I still can't even pick up my Wii without going to my 360 five seconds later.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Im Jd Awesome! Just call me Jd


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I _do_ have Animal Crossing: City Folk, but I've only played it for maybe three hours or so, total. I still can't even pick up my Wii without going to my 360 five seconds later.



It's just the way.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

ummmmm ok


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> ummmmm ok


I know, right?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello I've heard of you before.
I'm coffeebean!
A lot of people here dislike me and yet a lot of people here like me.
I haven't been here for too long but I've already had people mimic my account and two trolls. 

Nice to meet you. ^.^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hello I've heard of you before.
> I'm coffeebean!
> A lot of people here dislike me and yet a lot of people here like me.
> I haven't been here for too long but I've already had people mimic my account and two trolls.
> ...


Where have you heard of me?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've read old threads and I've seen some of your posts. 
I get bored.

And......Andy and I are good friends so yeah he's an older member.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 27, 2009)

I have seen AndyB but not you Fabioisonfire


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some _pretty_ old posts. I joined here when I was 13. I'm 17 now.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hello I've heard of you before.
> I'm coffeebean!
> A lot of people here dislike me and yet a lot of people here like me.
> I haven't been here for too long but I've already had people mimic my account and two trolls.
> ...


Why would people mimic your account? And what are trolls by the way? =3


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi im Pup101. i joined this year. Fabioisonfire did you used to work wit stormcommander and stuff?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way I've seen some of your posts.
^.^

Well hope we can get along in the near future<3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Hi im Pup101. i joined this year. Fabioisonfire did you used to work wit stormcommander and stuff?


No. We actually got into a lot of fights. Water under the bridge, now.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey there! I'm TravisTouchdown.
Hope you stay for a while and we become good friends =)


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

So what made you come back all of a sudden?
Must be shocking seeing so many members.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So what made you come back all of a sudden?
> Must be shocking seeing so many members.


Yeah, it is. I actually have no idea why I typed in the URL, honestly.

I was bored out of my mind, everybody is out of town, so yeah...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 27, 2009)

Uhm, hi.


Welcome back, I suppose?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha ;D
Not planning on being active then? x]


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow,
Joining when 13 and coming back as a 17 Year Old.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 27, 2009)

hola!
im technoxmaniac
o.o


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I dunno yet, I guess it depends.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

4 years is quite some time, no?

Wow. XD


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> 4 years is quite some time, no?
> 
> Wow. XD


No, it's not like he joined and left straight away.


----------



## MygL (Feb 27, 2009)

Never seen you before  but hiiiiiiiii, it


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was here for a long time, two years or so... Then I started to rebel and get in trouble, and got in fights with administration and moderators. Stuff like that. It was off and on.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, hopefully you'll stay.
Although to be honest...you're probably not going to like how TBT has turned out lately compared to how it was back then.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember some of these... hehe.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome back. <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I, vaguely. Just looking at my old threads, some of them jog my memory.


----------



## JJH (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I haven't been here for too long but I've already had people mimic my account and two trolls.


You really need to let that go. It wasn't that big of a deal.

And welcome back, Fabs. You probably don't remember me that well, but you might recognize my name.

And yeah, 90% of TBT is the flood that came with City Folk, although a few older members are still around.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was funny xD


----------



## JJH (Feb 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kind of was, but not near as funny/exciting as you're attempting to make it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^__^
It's just something I love to remember, I was laughing so much that day. 
But either way, no big deal.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2009)

Holy *censored.2.0*, it's you! 

I was zeldafreak104, but I got a name change.


----------



## -C*- (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh *censored.2.0* no.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, JJH, Zeldafreak, I remember you guys!


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my god Fabio, I am so sorry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Dragonflamez! Dude, holy *censored.2.0*. Sorry about?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Dragonflamez! Dude, holy *censored.2.0*. Sorry about?


That you came back to this. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of like a car wreck...

Just can't look away. What are you still doing here?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get a sort of twisted pleasure from it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. With all of these sunate re-incarnates it's got to be hard not to.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Ugh... I don't like when "old" members talk all smart, and stuff.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Is ANYONE here from when I was? AndyB? Anybody!?
> 
> I'm guessing the huge influx of members was due to the release of Animal Crossing: City Folk?


AndyB Bul DF zeldafreak now known as Furry sparks


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ugh... I don't like when "old" members talk all smart, and stuff.


Yeah, I guess you guys wouldn't know anything about anything dragonflamez and I were just discussing.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> No kidding. I don't know anybody anymore. Introduce yourselves.


hai 



we'll eventually get into an argument if you stay


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ya. I mean we joined in either like 2008 or 2009.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You came back at the worst possible time...

TBT is at it's peak in Spam Trolls and morons. Have fun ^_-


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

I just realized that I've been here longer than Hub. o=


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ugh... I don't like when "old" members talk all smart, and stuff.


I know it's hard for you to follow.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You DO know you're one of the spammers, right...?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

I kind of have an idea of what you guys are getting at.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll take that as a compliment DF.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? I like _that_ kind of attitude.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a compliment DF.


I knew you would.

And actually, Horus argues with some sort of anti-logic. It's actually quite amusing.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats where i come in


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garrett is no way near a spammer..
He doesn't post as much as he used to, But he is no way near a spammer


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one to talk.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

I tend to argue a lot too....<.<;;

Heh.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


4 letters: SPAM or something else. I dont know


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


Again, the spamming thing.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


spam

and they don't even know they're doing it


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
I don't spam, I post in auction house, Bid on items, That's where I get most of my posts.
& in E.P.I.C
Before they got rid of post counts..


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


Guess


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was I like to think that I stopped. As of now 80% of my posts aren't spam.

I can't say that for Nov and Dec though.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


I've always wondered that, too.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, you also missed the sudden rush of people making crappy forums, some have a chance, but probably around 50 - 75 forums were made.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ. Like, some of these members have like, fifty posts per day.

Even on my BAD days I could never be on the computer for that long to make fifty posts.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I tend to argue a lot too....<.<;;
> 
> Heh.


sense when?

you just post alot [maybe not spam but...]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> My question is how the hell do all of these members who joined a few months ago have over four thousand posts?


They spam.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the average. Look at the top 10 posters today.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh that's nothing, I am on another forum, & I have over 16,000 posts, & I never spam. 
I did spam on CFJ (A forum I was on, When I was like 10) But I got banned and stopped.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1  hollisterx2  February 1, 2009  *254*

Seriously? Wow.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, there is nothing on TBT that requires _that_ much posting.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

I try not to spam much, but still I end up spamming sometimes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've missed a lot.
I haven't been on the Animal Crossing boards in a while that's where most of the arguments occur but you know. [noobs]


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

It's not the spamming I mind, it's the spamming in the wrong place. Sheesh.
I mean... I'm still going to report you for it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is currently the most annoying member on TBT.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

I spammed the hell outta TBT in Nov-Early Jan and I'm sorry D: But now I post alot but its not 1 letter spam "lol." I need to get out more.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Have to agree with ZF on that.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at when you joined and then at mine. do the same with the post count


----------



## Grawr (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still here.

And in blue.

But yeah, I used to be "Gengar", in case you don't recognize me by this name.

We're both italian.

That should get you to remember.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the religious girl?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of his posts or because of other matters?

@QNT3N Yes, but boy.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> I'm still here.
> 
> And in blue.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember you! You're a moderator now?!

The Dark side...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a girl? 

But yeah, the annoying religious bigot. There's one at every forum


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of everything.
Avatar, username, posts...

Everything.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Wait Hollisters a girl? Ohshi-


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, God that I don't believe in, religious? Don't let her come near me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Its a boy thats what it told me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

Just because you haven't seen them dosen't mean they've not occurred.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

In short, about 40% of the member here follow the rules.
On a regular basis.

Dude, the stuff we used to do to annoy the staff on purpose is tame in comparison to what they do out of ignorance.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u guys talking about hollister?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonono.

Not the dark side.

I'm the _cool_ mod.

: D


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hollister.


Everytime I walk by there in the mall, I gag.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> In short, about 40% of the member here follow the rules.
> On a regular basis.
> 
> Dude, the stuff we used to do to annoy the staff on purpose is tame in comparison to what they do out of ignorance.


I'm trying for that 40% D:

I admit I spammed and admitting what you did is half the battle : D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was the most annoying thread ever.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah with your fan club. xD


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never get to that 40%


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG there's to many posts!
i can't keep them staight! skrew this i joined january anyways *leaves thinks of slaming the door*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Need This Click on that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, I didn't think that you'd convert fully anyway.

And dragonflamez, seriously? Wow. So do we have like, free reign?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea he's annoying......I mean he's got a really high post count in the same month....


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I love that guide.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the *censored.3.0*?

she got my post count in a month


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I will read that later on. ^_-


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! i'm no newb!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

We need an 'Old-School' joinable group, only available for the original gang.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> We need an 'Old-School' joinable group, only available for the original gang.


May I ask who is in that gang? DF ZF you AndyB Grawr?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pizza Gang ^.-


----------



## Grawr (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> We need an 'Old-School' joinable group, only available for the original gang.


I don't even think there are enough members from the original gang left to start a club. D;

Are you gonna' stick around, Fabio? = o


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, But you talk like ' u '  & ' r ' 
It does get annoying.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulerias, as well. Justin125, too.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> We need an 'Old-School' joinable group, only available for the original gang.


Storm + Youtube = OM*G!$#%$#@!

its one of the reasons why i dislike him


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully. It depends how well I deal with this huge influx of new members and whatnot.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jubstan? xP

Name change.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. This is not texting, it's not hard to type out three-letter-words.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, someone told me about that, but I'll always know him as Justin125.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay very good i will do better with my gramer anyways back on topic *leaves again*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so you don't like Storm because he's the one who showed you this site? *facepalm*


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you knew how to spell grammar....


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you cared, you would have mad "i" capital.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Is ANYONE here from when I was? AndyB? Anybody!?
> 
> I'm guessing the huge influx of members was due to the release of Animal Crossing: City Folk?


Andy is still here. ^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yup, we've already reconnected and caught up.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grammar TAA DAAAAAA


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

ultimate650 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave. Now.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good. I'm guessing you're an old member who left, a while ago. ^_^
Anyone else your looking for?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

IF you guys are just going to talk about spelling don't post here. >_>


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stupid..
You hate the person, Who showed you the forum, ?
Now that is a Nub thing.


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make me


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ultimate650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you cared, you would have put an e behind your mad, making 'made'.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

And everyone still calls me ZF.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> IF you guys are just going to talk about spelling don't post here. >_>


Yeah, guys, seriously. This topic is all about how awesome I am., not spelling.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I still will. : p

Double post, my bad.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How awesome are you?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

Hold up, you joined here in 05?

Wow ...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so full of yourself./sarcasm


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I joined here you were ZF and I got used to that. Of course I still call you that. ^.^


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys why are you fighting?
He's just asking if some people are still here. So if you don't there's no point of being in this thread.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Guys why are you fighting?
> He's just asking if some people are still here. So if you don't there's no point of being in this thread.


Exactly.

Everytime a new topic starts it's an instant flamifcation.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's TBT for you.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... let's put it this way.

I threw this place into anarchy. (Not me alone, but yeah.)

You guys have _so_ little of an idea of how much history and crazy *censored.2.0* has happened here.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so? besides how do you know i saw this site from youtube? 

its called google


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Flamification? Making up words are we? Awesomtastic!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Guys why are you fighting?
> He's just asking if some people are still here. So if you don't there's no point of being in this thread.


I've caught up with most of my old friends now, it's just fun to talk with everyone old (and new) here and stuff.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, what?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

Dragonflamifaction.
Grawriffic.
Furry Sparktastic.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay then. ^_^
Hello.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read your first topic. It was about pokemon times wth?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure you'll get used to it here....i think.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can believe that.
A lot of *censored.2.0* happens on TBT.

This place has been totally full of drama for me. =/


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thirteen years old...

I used to be 'Pokefab'.

Yeah, laugh it up.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, ahah.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

See, there wouldn't be drama if everyone would smart the *censored.3.0* up and realize that nothing here matters, and start posting degrading crap again.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a lot of PokeFabs here.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/forum/18222/

notice all the pokemon topics XD


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, it's not that bad. It's not as bad as this girl pretending she was Hannah Montana on TBT.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> See, there wouldn't be drama if everyone would smart the *censored.3.0* up and realize that nothing here matters, and start posting degrading crap again.


See, _those_ are the days that I miss.

The sunate era was such a high point for me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> See, there wouldn't be drama if everyone would smart the *censored.3.0* up and realize that nothing here matters, and start posting degrading crap again.


Not the kind of drama I'm talking about.
But that too, I guess.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of users here are ages 12-14 so there's a lot of pokemon fabs here today.
Theres also a 9 and 8 year old here.


----------



## Rene (Feb 28, 2009)

lol, all your people shouldn't take it out on pkmn 
and; whoa alot of posts >_<

@Fabio; i'll hope you won't be bothered with all us newbies around


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He actually posted the other day.
I scared him off.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm outta here before this gets ugly.
Cause it might.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?!

Oh my God! We need him back here! I still have his cell phone number!


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm outta here before this gets ugly.
> Cause it might.


What would become ugly? 
:huh:


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 28, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Yep we all came along time ago! Now there are new TBT celeberties!


due. ur frekain angering me!!!! u did not come a long time ago and ur not a TBT celebrity

And btw Jd awesome shouldnt be allowed on this site for double acounts


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm outta here before this gets ugly.
> Cause it might.


What are you talking about? This is already getting crazy.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabio, you should text him.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

This is entertaining.  Watching, everyone talking amongst themselves for no reason at all.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

This thread isn't crazy at all, guys....

Oh my god you're all virgins.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm just saying.
It _might_ get ugly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Fabio, you should text him.


I do every now and then... I remind him that I'm waiting for him, watching him.

And _every_ time he asks who I am, and I have to explain that I'm his clan leader.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never said he was a "TBT Celebrity". It's hard to understand you.  >_<


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I really need to do this?You Need This


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm just saying.
> It _might_ get ugly.


Well,No one's flaming.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

OM*G.
DRAGONFLAMEZ IS GOING TO HAVE AN ABORATION.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> This thread isn't crazy at all, guys....
> 
> Oh my god you're all virgins.


Yeah they are.

Remember soulbears? The party we had? Man... good times.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> This thread isn't crazy at all, guys....
> 
> Oh my god you're all virgins.


Sure about that?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Oh my god you're all virgins.


=(


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

SOULBEARS!

YES!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure your a virgin too, dragonflamez.

...
Okay I'm probably wrong.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Oh my god you're all virgins.


I'm proud to be.  T_T


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SOULBEARS!
> 
> YES!


That was insane. Everybody, look at my threads and read that whole thing over.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure your a virgin too, dragonflamez.
> 
> ...
> Okay I'm probably wrong.


You shouldn't of said that. And I probably shouldn't have said this.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well aren't you 13?


----------



## JJH (Feb 28, 2009)

Is soulbears something I should remember? It sounds vaguely familiar...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right. A lot of my friends aren't virgins, though.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


I've seen this before. xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


Who drew that?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


: D

Memories.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabio.

Run.

This place is not good for your health.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio.
> 
> Run.
> 
> This place is not good for your health.


ULTRABYTE!11!!11!11!!!!!1

: D


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

DRAGONFLAMEZ ON ABORTION.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not joking around. This place is a wreck. Find another forum or something.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my god you guys think I literally mean virgins.
Just... go.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

>


And I spam..


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

FABIOOO. 

It's OHE333. I just got off of a month suspension. I'm at 90% warn now. D:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are you here?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> FABIOOO.
> 
> It's OHE333. I just got off of a month suspension. I'm at 90% warn now. D:


I'm at around 60%.

UltraByte, heh, I can see that. Hopefully I can mix things up before my head asplode.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because there are some points where I must step in.

This is one of them; I haven't seen the Fabster in a long time.


----------



## JJH (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> DRAGONFLAMEZ ON ABORTION.


It was annoying as hell the first post, and it still is.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at how many times he posts. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a girl.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, this is why I don't even come here anymore. Everybody's an idiot who knows nothing about the members of the site.

I also like smaller sites that have a less stupid population.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


*starts getting angry from noob posting images that no one cares about*

don't make me flame you


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

Because this is a welcome back topic pretty much.

DF how many pages would it reach if Fish came back?

@UB having a picture of a guy in you avie makes me think your a girl.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> DF how many pages would it reach if Fish came back?


I miss him so much. : (


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I found AC4Life.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Because this is a welcome back topic pretty much.
> 
> DF how many pages would it reach if Fish came back?


He wouldn't come back to TBT.

If he did, he'd just leave again.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Because this is a welcome back topic pretty much.
> 
> DF how many pages would it reach if Fish came back?


None?


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I think I found AC4Life.


That site is dead.
I was it's life, and I left.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I found it.
So if your not on, then no one is.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was browsing there the other day.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Soulbears, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Rock. Stop posting random stuff.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Soulbears, ladies and gentlemen.


That thread was great.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it's time I give dragonflamez a bit more respect.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Rock. Stop posting random stuff.


He likes to get flamed.


----------



## Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The greatest Bell Tree mystery ever.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was obvious though, by the time he posted one of the links that led to a TwisterGhost (or whatever) site.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish I was here during '05 ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

AC4Life is dead, though.
I left for a reason. >_>

Although interestingly enough, I met someone from there recently.
We share common interests.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah it seems dead enough.
Poor place.

*Tries to go back in time*


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

*Thread simmers down*

'Twas getting hot.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Soulbears, ladies and gentlemen.


It doesnt say soulbears, it looks like it says sould bears.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish I could have been here since '05 or '06 like I was on this site:
http://acforums.megadoomer.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=258

I know it says my join date is 19 Jan 2008, 10:51 but my actual join date was August '06.


----------



## RiiRii (Feb 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wish I could have been here since '05 or '06 like I was on this site:
> http://acforums.megadoomer.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=258
> 
> I know it says my join date is 19 Jan 2008, 10:51 but my actual join date was August '06.


Woah thats close to my BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! XDDDDDDD


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quite the un-reunion, is it not?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

*Cough*

Hai.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> Hai.


oh sorry, hello


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> Hai.


Hey


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> Hai.


Hai there


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> Hai.


Whats up dude.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> Hai.


Hi there


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

To everyone that remembers... I'm talking with stormcommander about getting sunate's rebellion fan-fiction up and running again.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

I think hes sick ^__^


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

WELL WELL WELL LOOKIE WHO IT IS!?!

Because I have no idea....well I kind of do, all I know is that you have a large post count and you used to go here....


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I think hes sick ^__^


Umm...Thats not a good thing....


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> To everyone that remembers... I'm talking with stormcommander about getting sunate's rebellion fan-fiction up and running again.


Holy *censored.2.0*, that thread was *censored.3.0*ing great. Did you open up a site for that because Storm shut it down because of copyright?


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, everyone is getting sick. Think about it, You, me, demolator was...and yeah.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, but the provider has shut down.

If I do start it up again, it'll have to be a bit different (to exclude sunate's name and whatnot).

But I'm thinking I'll call it 'The Epic war out the outsider'. (Thanks to sunate for the inspiration.)


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then wash your hands like eighteen billion times a day, you'll totally be fine....


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the flu. It's cause of the weather. -.-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Is ANYONE here from when I was? AndyB? Anybody!?
> 
> I'm guessing the huge influx of members was due to the release of Animal Crossing: City Folk?


DF, Uh, ZF, now FS. Uh, I remember you from before the boom, doubt you remember me.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=261125/1/

FABIO, I *censored.3.0*ING LOVE YOU


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what Sunate is doing with his life now. I still have his phone number.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and fish (he's gonna kill me)


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... No. Please stop now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you here when I posted that dream. I was supposed to kill the noobs, but I didn't. :'(


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Also, here is the link to it.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7008992/1/

For those of you who don't know. Sunate was a member here before that everyone flamed because he was extremely ignorant. He was pre CF, so everyone here was intelligent besides him. He had atrocious grammar and spelling.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Also, here is the ]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7008992/1/[/url]
> 
> For those of you who don't know. Sunate was a member here before that everyone flamed because he was extremely ignorant. He was pre CF, so everyone here was intelligent besides him. He had atrocious grammar and spelling.


There's always an idiot somewhere.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was far beyond idiot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're one to talk.
XD
jk


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2009)

Stop flaming other people.

_________________________________________________

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Stop flaming other people.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> _Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


Does Sunate count? Because he isn't here.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if he comes back though?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Stop flaming other people.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> _Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


no u


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that made me chuckle


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Stop flaming other people.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> _Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


Every single time I see a post from Storm, I laugh.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't the only one.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the kid from my class last year that got yelled at every day.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7132325/1/

It's back.


----------



## JJH (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doitdoitdoitdoitdoit

And now I recall soulbears. 'Twas fun. Not as fun as UB's Thread of Magic and Wonder, but still fun.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, looks like I have no choice, but to return. :|


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 28, 2009)

What???


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi.

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

*everywhere fabioisonsfire is, a huge crowd of posts follows*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh...


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this group ever created? :|


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is getting pointless. I'm leaving.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 28, 2009)

Hooray, lots of old members returning!

Welcome back!


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hooray, lots of old members returning!
> 
> Welcome back!


...I'm just not going to say anything.


----------



## JJH (Feb 28, 2009)

I love you Fabio.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao nice


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Stop flaming other people.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> _Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


*facepalm*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Can I start sucking up now?


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can I start sucking up now?


No.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

CRAP
when can I?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can I start sucking up now?


To me? YES NOW.


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> CRAP
> when can I?


Never.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay. 

fabioisonfire is teh best

need anything?


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... shut up.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*points finger* he told me to!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 28, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Well, looks like I have no choice, but to return. :|


Wait, what? T.T


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't funny.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not trying to be.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you shut al up?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>for once
</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you were.

"*points finger* he told me to! "


----------



## Nigel (Feb 28, 2009)

Stop the flaming please.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you be quiet for a little bit?

M'kay nigel


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not funny
still isn't


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, get over yourself.
you're just ticked at me


----------



## MGMT (Feb 28, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Stop the flaming please.


There really isn't any flaming, just BB trying to suck up and be funny. Then everyone else telling him to stop.


----------



## Princess (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont u say it with out it being small?
-.-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>why don't you shut up for once?</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>

happy?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Please be quiet...and im not mad at you wth -_-


----------

